# [Interest Check] Furry YA E-Book



## TheWolfWithAPen (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm thinking of turning my hand to an ebook I've had ideas for a while now but I'm one of those people who needs to be supported through my slumps.

So I am asking if anyone would be interested and if so, how interested?

*Premise: *

Our three 18-21 year old protagonists have to fight back (literally - they start a revolution) against the societal expectations that 1 of them (a wolf/lion/other big animal/tbd) should rule over the other 2 (a rabbit and a ram).

M/M romance, F/F romance and a lot of discussion about trauma, societal influences on perceptions of yourself and others, and a good long look at the predator/prey dynamic so many people love and hate.


----------

